# Gift Box for My husband's mother who turned 90 today.



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is how my day began at 6am this morning. It is my M-I-L 's 90th bday. I had to get a gift box done for what we will be taking for her. Home made Malaysian Cuffy Puffs. Just go down and see the end result.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She will be so happy. Very cheerful. Looks like you have a mess to clean up Missy. &#9829;


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you mean Curry Puffs? Yum.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Way to go! You are a master recycler and the end results are lovely! I will have to google curry puffs as I do not know what they are and I do like curry!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very clever. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

LucyinCanada said:


> Way to go! You are a master recycler and the end results are lovely! I will have to google curry puffs as I do not know what they are and I do like curry!


Me too!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

What a thoughtful gift for an old lady......she will love the gift, and reading the junk mail......like the rest of us!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

How very nice a happy birthday to your M I L may God Bless her on this wonderful day !


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Very unusual. How do you make the flowers on top?


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful ! The home made curry puffs sound delicious too !


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

inishowen said:


> Very unusual. How do you make the flowers on top?


I will give you some steps to doing the junk mail flowers. Thanks for your comments


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

inishowen said:


> Very unusual. How do you make the flowers on top?


Since you have asked me how do I make the flowers I will place some pics for you to follow.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Just wonderful!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

crispie said:


> Just wonderful!


I have sent the tutorial so if you want to know them go to my pictures. 
Thanks for your comments


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous gift box and filled with creme puffs, yum. A birthday gift anyone would love, especially me. 
By the way, today is my birthday too


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

thank you for the "how to" photos. I might try this some time.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for the step by step tutorial. I'm saving my junk mail! I recently wrapped my daughter-in-law's gift with pages from a Mackenzie-Child's catalog. She loves their stuff and I knew she would recognize it. She did! But I didn't have the pretty junk mail flowers on it. Your box is really pretty!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work to me, but I LOVE the outcome.
Kudos for recycling.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Gorgeous gift box and filled with creme puffs, yum. A birthday gift anyone would love, especially me.
> By the way, today is my birthday too


Just read the comments . If you were here I would have given one to you too. Happy Bday!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Tapraol said:


> Thanks so much for the step by step tutorial. I'm saving my junk mail! I recently wrapped my daughter-in-law's gift with pages from a Mackenzie-Child's catalog. She loves their stuff and I knew she would recognize it. She did! But I didn't have the pretty junk mail flowers on it. Your box is really pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

benita1945 said:


> Just read the comments . If you were here I would have given one to you too. Happy Bday!


Aww, you are very sweet.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Great looking box.Thanks for showing how its put together. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

What a coincidence. I picked up some beautiful glossy pieces of "junk" yesterday and put them aside because I remembered your beautiful flowers. The tutorial couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Lovely and practical! And thanks for the tutorial on making the flowers. What a creative person you are!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's fantastic. 
What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

These are really cute and very clever. Thanks so much for the tutorial. Time to make a stash for Christmas wrapping.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

What a happy box - she will love it!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

So colorful ... I LOVE it !!!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

cute


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Best wishes to your MIL! My Mom turned 90 this past Feb.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

benita1945 said:


> Since you have asked me how do I make the flowers I will place some pics for you to follow.


Thank you so much for sharing this technique!!! They are soooo very cute and I love to recycle anything I can.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice .. thanks for sharing and I am sure she will enjoy it


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the idea! Thank you so much for sharing the how to. Very creative.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

benita1945 said:


> Since you have asked me how do I make the flowers I will place some pics for you to follow.


Genius! Hope it was a grand day.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

So cool! Thanks!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

To all I thank you for your comments and do keep up the recycling and I am sure every little bit that us recycled will save our enviroment and give joy to some. Benita


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

Benita: Thanks for going to all that trouble with the photos, etc. Very clever! I am going to try this, wish it had come before the 2 showers I went to this month.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She will be so happy. Very cheerful. Looks like you have a mess to clean up Missy. ♥


Hi I am way down in PerthW australia. It is just 6.30 am in the morning. what time are you over there? What sort of crafts do you do and do you do the pictures if so show me some of your creativity. Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi there , I saw you on line so I decided to write. what sort of crafts do you do?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

She was very pleased. do you do any knitting or crochet or any other kind of crafts. Saw that you are on line so decided to send a message. Benita1945


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

Benita were you writing to OmaAnnie?


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

Benita were you writing to OmaAnnie?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

benita1945 said:


> She was very pleased. do you do any knitting or crochet or any other kind of crafts. Saw that you are on line so decided to send a message. Benita1945


yes


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! What a beautiful gift box!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

So clever


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are so gorgeous!!! Clever girl to reuse and recycle old magazines and junk mail.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic gift box and great way to recycle junk mail! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Benita, you must bring joy to so many with your colorful recycled crafts. Such cheerful colors on your gift box. 


For Katsch...Happy Birthday!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful. Years ago we bought a sewing machine for our daughter-in-law and the box was so big, it would cost far too much just for the wrapping paper, so I wrapped it in news paper with all the lastest news and black and white comics. It was all in black and white print, and I tied it with a BIG red bow that I had saved from a gift several years before, and would you believe the granddaughters about ages 5 and 7 made their Dad re-wrap it. They were horrified that Nana would do that with Mom's gift. Everyone else thought it looked beautiful. I wonder if all the beautiful colors like your's would have been okay with them??? Regardless, I have never tried one like that again. ha ha. Maybe I'll do both their gifts like your's this year and see if they love them/or remember even. Love your flowers and will have to try them. Again yrs. ago I made butterflies with the colored pages from magazines, but I forget how to fold them anymore. Does anyone know how to do these? Everyone have a great day.


----------

